# PC already made Boot install



## sweetipie92 (Jun 17, 2013)

Okay so, 

Ive installed my car pc into my focus 2003.....

The computer is under the seat... 

I want to move it to the boot. but have the sub there? Will the sub screw the hard drive up with the vibrations? 

Cheers all

Ryan


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

No..


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

you will give the hard drive more severe jolts hitting pot holes than the subs can do.

TBO, alot of people go with a small SSD for the system drive for this reason.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Just make sure the sub box doesn't touch PC case and you will be fine. Or simply go with a SSD like mention by minbari.


----------

